# Сайт > Главный раздел >  гравировка в санкт петербурге

## tagrojucalo3

У подруги день рождение, хотела сделать ей подарок ювелирное изделие с гравировкой. Изделие есть, а гравировку где заказать не знаю. Стала искать где можно  заказать лазерную гравировку в СПб в интернете, в этом мне помог сайт  #mrgraver. Всю инфу нашла на сайте.  Из - за чего ?   Прочитал много положительных отзывов,  выгодные цены на услуги, а то переплачивать тоже не хочется. Обратилась, проконсультировали. Заказала лазерную гравировку. По итогу всё сделано отлично. Отличная гравировка. Очень довольна))). Работают специалисты.  Рекомендую  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

